# Acer Desktop not working



## VincentP (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi there....

I have an acer m3641 4gb ram desktop running windows vista which came pre installed. 

I sometimes leave it on overnight (my bad now in hindsight) and one such night, I noted it was emitting a sharp scratchy noise, very shrill, almost continuous, as if the the hard drive was stuck( just my imagination)....
The blue light was on which indicates that the computer is on.... But not much else. There was no image as the desktop had been asleep....
This noise could have been on for a while.... Maybe 20 minutes... 
I didn't know what to do, the restart button wouldn't work.... I couldn't have left it on..

So I forced it off by pressing on start button for 5 seconds or something.... And it switched off...

Next morning I tried to start it... It wouldn't start.... Checked the cables and everything.... All okay... Haven't opened it yet... I thought i will get some advice here first....

Thanks for your opinion and thoughts...

Manpreet


Forgot to add... When I tried to switch it on... Nothing happens... No fan... No light...

I am completely computer illiterate so please pardon if I say something bizarre...

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if you can borrow another power supply to try in it of equal or greater wattage


----------



## VincentP (Mar 15, 2011)

dai said:


> see if you can borrow another power supply to try in it of equal or greater wattage


Hi.... Thanks for the reply...

Okay... Tried a different cable....

The 'on' light comes on...

The 'hard drive light' flickers for a few seconds.... Then nothing.... That is.... It stops flickering....

There is no booting 'beep'.....

The fan starts and keeps working....

Nothing on the screen....

I am clueless what to make of it!....
Thanks for your opinion....

Manpreet


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try another psu


----------



## VincentP (Mar 15, 2011)

dai said:


> try another psu


Thanks.... A new psu .... Do you mean open it and remove the existing one and install the new one....?

Thanks...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you can borrow one to check with you can set it up outside of the case and if it fixes the problem buy and install one

post the m/board model and video card details before buying so we can see what you need


----------



## VincentP (Mar 15, 2011)

dai said:


> if you can borrow one to check with you can set it up outside of the case and if it fixes the problem buy and install one
> 
> post the m/board model and video card details before buying so we can see what you need


Hi there....

Thanks for your reply...
I had to google to find out what the specs of the desktop were.... Sorry... Further proof of my IT ignorance!!

Here are the specs....
As far as I could find out.... Being unable to turn the desktop on, the only other way to find out which motherboard it is, I need to open it..... I haven't done that yet, but will do so if you need me to.. It's not under warranty or anything..... Let me know....

Acer aspire m3641 ED7200A

Intel core 2 duo e7200 dual core
4gb pc2-6400 DDR2 memory
500 gb 7200rpm Sata hdd
Nvidia GeForce 7150 integrated graphics
64 bit vista
250 W power supply

Wonder if that helps....
I'll need to buy the psu as there isn't anywhere to borrow from.... But I don't mind.... If you think it will help....

Many thanks...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

a quality 80+ 550w psu

Power Supply Information and Selection - Tech Support Forum


----------



## VincentP (Mar 15, 2011)

dai said:


> a quality 80+ 550w psu
> 
> Power Supply Information and Selection - Tech Support Forum


Thanks....
What does 80+ mean??


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

80+ is the efficiency rating. All good PSUs are at least 80% efficient, and the more expensive ones are 85-90%. This figure will be listed in the spec details on any shopping website you look at.


----------



## VincentP (Mar 15, 2011)

hi.....got a Trust 550 w psu.....80+...
will try and install tonight.....
i read in one of the other posts......someone asking if a higher power supply 'could fry some of the components'?......do i need to be worried??.....thanks

manpreet


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Nothing to worry about. There's no such thing as too much power when it comes to PSUs and computers. Problems occur when there's not enough power or the unit is faulty. The computer will only use the power it needs.

Please post a link to your Trust 550W PSU. I can't find any details on it or any reputable stores selling it, which usually means it's low quality.


----------



## VincentP (Mar 15, 2011)

520W EcoPlus Big Fan ATX Power Supply Unit Free Delivery : ATX Power Supplies : Maplin

hmm..... i bought it in maplin......there was another company too.......both were same price....this one specifically mentioned 85+ and it was 520 w..... there was some other stuff of the 'trust' brand.....

the other one was G7 Power extreme 680W......for 49 pounds....only 10 quid more expensive.....better packaging....... but it said high efficiency....76%......so i left that out....

unfortunately the link above is not very good.....but the maplin store is alright.......they said there will be a guarantee for a year....
but i dont know much about these things......and i would agree that its better to put a good one in than to need to use the guarantee etc....

i can fish around a bit more......see some other stores......or is there a brand that you recommend?......i can try it on ebay/amazon etc.....

let me know.......and thanks for your reply above......very useful....

manpreet


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I've looked at a few websites trying to find details on the Trust EcoPlus 520W. None of them give the +12V amps, including Trust's own site (link), and there doesn't appear to be a label on the unit. This is always a bad sign.

If you're only using onboard graphics, this 450W PSU is a much better choice - XFX Pro 450W (85% efficiency, 53A/+12V)

ivoryegg.com - £34, free delivery
morecomputers.com - £38, free delivery

If you're planning on installing a PCIE graphics card, you'll need a 550W or higher, depending on which card you go for.


----------



## VincentP (Mar 15, 2011)

hi .....thanks for the reply......that was good advice.... i'll return the trust psu.....

i dont play any games on the computer......the most we do with graphics are movies.....on vlc media player..... and thats it..... some pictures on slide show..... i suppose the onboard graphics card is adequate for that...... am i right in that assumption....

xfx sounds good ill go for it.....thanks.....

by the way......do you think the problem will resolve with this etc..... thanks...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you've been happy with the performance of the onboard graphics up until now, then you don't need to upgrade to a PCIE card. 

Your description of the problem in posts #1 and #4, with the loud noise and the computer not switching on, indicates a power problem, so replacing the PSU is the first step. There could be other problems, either caused by the failing PSU or unrelated, so we can look at those if necessary after you've got the new PSU installed.


----------



## VincentP (Mar 15, 2011)

koala said:


> If you've been happy with the performance of the onboard graphics up until now, then you don't need to upgrade to a PCIE card.
> 
> Your description of the problem in posts #1 and #4, with the loud noise and the computer not switching on, indicates a power problem, so replacing the PSU is the first step. There could be other problems, either caused by the failing PSU or unrelated, so we can look at those if necessary after you've got the new PSU installed.


Hi there....

Thanks for the help in buying the psu...
Very good quality...

Installed it today....
Everything went well... But the problem persists.... 
I checked the power supply with a multimeter... And the output is okay....

The same thing happens.... The blue light comes on.... The fans start off.... But no booting beep....
Can't see anything unusual... On the motherboard etc....

What do you think I should try next?... Thanks....


----------



## Amayerz (Jul 26, 2011)

Where did you buy it from?


----------



## VincentP (Mar 15, 2011)

Amayerz said:


> Where did you buy it from?


eBay... Just more convenient because I could use my credit card... Low on finances currently.... Same price though...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Remove the RAM sticks from the motherboard, clean the gold fingers and put the RAM back in, making sure the lock clicks firmly in place. Test with one stick at a time.

Remove the small round battery from the motherboard to clear the CMOS. Leave it removed for about 10 minutes, then re-insert it and try switching on. Do you get any beeps or signs of life?

Do you hear the hard drive spinning up when you turn the computer on?


----------



## VincentP (Mar 15, 2011)

koala said:


> Remove the RAM sticks from the motherboard, clean the gold fingers and put the RAM back in, making sure the lock clicks firmly in place. Test with one stick at a time.
> 
> Remove the small round battery from the motherboard to clear the CMOS. Leave it removed for about 10 minutes, then re-insert it and try switching on. Do you get any beeps or signs of life?
> 
> Do you hear the hard drive spinning up when you turn the computer on?


Hi again... Here is the report...

1. Removed one ram stick, cleaned and re inserted.... Switched on...... Blue light cones on... All fans start... I can hear the hard drive start... Then I can hear it spin.... No beeps.... Nothing on screen.... 

2. Above repeated with other stick.... Same result...

3. Tried booting with one stick at a time... Same result....

4. Accidently booted with no ram stick inserted... Blue light came on... Fans started... Long continuous beep, could hear hard drive as above.... Realised error.... Switched off...

5. Booted with both sticks in place.... Same result as in 1....

6. Removed CMOS battery for 20 mts... Then reinserted and booted.... Same result as in 1....!

Sorry it had to be so boring... 

What do you think I should try next?

Thanks for your time...

Manpreet


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

VincentP said:


> 3. Tried booting with one stick at a time...


Did you test each stick of RAM individually in both slots?


VincentP said:


> 4. Accidently booted with no ram stick inserted... Blue light came on... Fans started... Long continuous beep


Did you get just one continuous beeps or a series of long beeps?

It's starting to sound like a faulty motherboard.


----------



## VincentP (Mar 15, 2011)

koala said:


> Did you test each stick of RAM individually in both slots?
> 
> Did you get just one continuous beeps or a series of long beeps?
> 
> It's starting to sound like a faulty motherboard.


yep.....same result....

1. removed both the ram sticks and booted.....
light comes on... fans start...
hard drive engages and spins...
long continuous beep......no breaks.....just a long continuous monotonous beep......turned it off....

2. inserted ram A into slot A....turned on....
light on, fan on, hard drive 'on'....
no beep, nothing on screen...

3,4,5, changed the slots and rams.....all combinations.....same result as in 2.....nothing terribly exciting.....

so what do you think is the next step.....how do we check the motherboard etc?

thanks for your time....


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Remove then reseat any cards that are plugged into the motherboard, and make sure all the cables from the PSU are firmly connected to the devices and motherboard. Check for any missing power cables to the motherboard.

If you're still getting a single continuous beep, take the computer to your local PC repair store where they can swap out and test the motherboard and components with known-good parts.


----------



## VincentP (Mar 15, 2011)

koala said:


> Remove then reseat any cards that are plugged into the motherboard, and make sure all the cables from the PSU are firmly connected to the devices and motherboard. Check for any missing power cables to the motherboard.
> 
> If you're still getting a single continuous beep, take the computer to your local PC repair store where they can swap out and test the motherboard and components with known-good parts.



thanks.....ill try that....

the continuous beep is only on booting _without_ any of the ram cards....is it not supposed to do that?

Hi.... Thanks.... I'll try what you said...

I have a feeling that there won't be a change... If that is the case, then the next plan if action you suggest is to go to some tech guys and get the motherboard tested.... 

That's fine.... But o have an important exam coming up and thus won't happen till end September.....

I don't really need the desktop urgently as we all have laptops which are doing fine....

The only thing I would want to do is to retrieve the data from the hard disk..... But I suppose I need to explore that in a different thread..... Is that right?

If that's the case, then please let me know and I will close this thread and begin a new one.....
If not then let me know and I will post what I wanted to do and see if you can help me...

Thanks

Hi there...
I've just finished with some business and back at trying to fix this

The local pc guys would charge from £ 20-100.... Depending on where I take it....
And that will be to diagnose the problem.... Not repair it....

I was hoping to try and test the motherboard myself.... I can make monthly small expenses and go over it.... I might end up with a an array of spare parts.... But I thought I could use that and build a desktop or something for the kids....
The key thing is that I will be learning in the process and that will come in handy anyway....

So if I wanted to carry on myself.... Which do you think is the best approach?.... Just replace with a new motherboard.... Or check individual components?.... Better in terms of complexity and economy....

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the m/b for bad caps

Badcaps.net - How To Identify

boot with no ram in and see if you hear the bios error beeps because it is missing

when you seat the ram don't rely on the clips clicking over as it does not mean it is seated when they do

unplug all drives and see if you get post if not reset the cmos and try again

cmos reset
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
reinsert the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer


----------



## VincentP (Mar 15, 2011)

dai said:


> check the m/b for bad caps
> 
> Badcaps.net - How To Identify
> 
> ...


Hi there... Thanks for your patience....

Here is the report...

First checked for bad caps... Thanks for the link.... Very useful...
Got a good view of them all.... They seemed okay..... 

Then tried booting as follows...

1. Tried to boot with no ram...
Continuous beep.... Fans working.... Nothing on screen.... 

2. Rams inserted back.... As far as they would go in...
Disconnected the drives.... There were two... The hdd and the disc drive..... Disconnected both....
Then rebooted with no drives.... 
Fans worked...
No beep at start as expected...
Nothing on screen...

I don't know what you meant by 'post'.... But it was as above.... On light and fans are the only things that work... No beeps and nothing on screen.... 
I assume that qualifies as 'no post'....


3. CMOS reset done as instructed.... No problems....
No joy....
On light on... Fans spin....
No beeps.... Nothing on screen....


What next?

Thanks


----------



## VincentP (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello?

Didn't hear from you in a while...

What do you think I should do next?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the email notifications have been down so no idea who had reposted

post is when you hear a single beep when it goes into the post screens

try a cmos reset

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

for a pcie system i would not recommend anything less than 40a on the 12v line on the label which equals a min 550w


----------



## VincentP (Mar 15, 2011)

dai said:


> the email notifications have been down so no idea who had reposted
> 
> post is when you hear a single beep when it goes into the post screens
> 
> ...


Hi.. Thanks for your reply...
Did a CMOS reset previously.... Results as I wrote in my penultimate post...

I didn't understand the xfx onwards....

I understand that you have explained the voltage and wattage... Probably of the outputs from the psu...
But I didn't get what you wanted me to do with it....

Sorry to appear so thick... Presumably it is easy to understand for better versed people than me.... If the explanation is too long... You could just tell me what you want me try and I will look up a tutorial on YouTube or something...


Thanks for your patience...


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

he means if I gather correctly that your running an xfx 450w power supply which is not good enough for your system and most likely the cause of your issue and that you should be running a 550w power supply.

xfx is a good make but 450w just doesn't cut it these days


----------



## VincentP (Mar 15, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> he means if I gather correctly that your running an xfx 450w power supply which is not good enough for your system and most likely the cause of your issue and that you should be running a 550w power supply.
> 
> xfx is a good make but 450w just doesn't cut it these days


Hi
I am sorry to awaken this beast after a break... I was tiEd down with work....

I take the point mentioned above... just wanted to discuss two points about it....

1. If you think that its the power supply.... Or the lack of it rather.... Then.... Initially...it only had 250 Watts on it and it worked fine for about 2 years.... So.... Surely... The demand couldn't suddenly have gone up?... I didn't instal anything new on to the machine....

2. I changed the 250 w to 450 w earlier.... Wouldn't that have made some difference....
In other words... How do we know at this stage that it is the power and not something else?

I am sorry if these questions appear really daft.... I am only trying to work out how you reach a diagnosis...

Thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

a system can run for a very long time with an underpowered power supply but underneath it will be damaging components and eventually fail and can take other components with it.


----------



## VincentP (Mar 15, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> a system can run for a very long time with an underpowered power supply but underneath it will be damaging components and eventually fail and can take other components with it.


Thanks... That makes sense...


----------



## sel_00330 (May 3, 2015)

I've got the same problem with my Quad Core Acer Aspire M3461 with board no: D33008. It was just went restarted and nothing displays, not even a bios beep. On some occassions it comes up and start working then it goes off again. Upon careful analysis on the motherboard i relised some capasitors on the board has swollen, i replaced them but still the problem persist. So i dont think it's a psu problem although it a contributing factor but i think it something to do with the some components on the motherboard....... Am still working on mine and hope to get it solved, any other support is gladly welcomed


----------

